# Cook



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Pacers are going to keep Cook.
http://www.nypost.com/sports/3678.htm


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I don't bielive anything i read in that paper. 

It's way too early to see if he will be staying or not, he had 1 awsome game and one terrible game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill be glad if he stays. Cook could be a quality backup.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Ill be glad if he stays. Cook could be a quality backup.


Once again i ask........ based on what?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again i ask........ based on what?


How has Anthony Johnson proved that he is better? Players need a chance to show what they can do before you write them off. Your not realy giving Cook a chance.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> How has Anthony Johnson proved that he is better? Players need a chance to show what they can do before you write them off. Your not realy giving Cook a chance.


True.

But you need to give atleast some credit to Johnson because he oviously did something good backing up Jason Kidd for 2 years though. Even if he did not much, although in the games i saw he played pretty good, but i find Nets games boring so i dont usually watch them. I know Johnson is nothing special, will not win us the title or anything, i just feel he is a solid backup PG, maybe even as good as Strickland was. 

Even without the stats, Johnson has something Cook doesn't, and thats learning from Jason Kidd everyday for 2 years and that's a big plus.

Cook played with Orlando and Denver, i wonder why he has never made it past training camp?


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

You do not have to give Anthony Johnson any credit. He has been one of the worst NBA players for the past 2/3 years or so. Cook is far better than him. He couldn't shoot worth a damn and that discouraged a lot of people from giving him a chance, but the boy can play point. I would be tempted to take anybody in their 20's over Anthony Johnson, cripple or not.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> He couldn't shoot worth a damn


In the NBA. 

Omar Cook in NBDL last season -

Playoffs: 
Points per game: 10.2
Assists per game: 5

Regular Season: 
Points per game: 7.2
Assists per game: 5.4

Johnson averaged 4.1pts/game last season in the NATIONAL BASKETBALL LEAGUE. So Cook can only score 3 more points then Johnson and play in a reject league? 

If Cook makes the team then awsome, if he can help us make the playoffs, then even better. But i just don't think he's that good and i think it's silly to look at his first game and his college years and assume he's a lock to make it and be an impact because you're just refusing to look at the last 2 years when teams cut him during training camp and that he didn't even stand out in the Developmental league.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

He did stand out in the development league! Nobody puts up great numbers in that league. There was not one player that averaged 20 ppg. If Cook had better teamates his assist numbers would have been much higher.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I really don't care if he stays on the team or not. Behind Tinsley and Anderson it is not like eitehr of them will be seeing substantial time anyway.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> He did stand out in the development league! Nobody puts up great numbers in that league. There was not one player that averaged 20 ppg. If Cook had better teamates his assist numbers would have been much higher.


Omar Cook vs Chicago Bulls (tonight)

16 minutes
3 points
2 assists

So, now it's 1 good game and 2 horrible games. Someone asked in another thread why do i hate Cook? I do not hate Cook. I just don't like when people hype up a player who i know is no good and will not help the team but yet people still make him to be good, even though the only thing their basing it on is how he played in high school or whatever. That's all. Like i said, if Cook makes the team then great, if he helps us win games, then i will be his #1 fan, but i saw this guy play and i read about him, he is not good. And i think he is proving my point perfectly with the way he is playing. Once Anderson comes back later this week, Cook's chance in the NBA will be a failure again and all i gotta say is, best of luck in the developmental league or in Europe.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Omar Cook vs Chicago Bulls (tonight)
> ...


Pre-season stats mean nothing. As of now Rashard Lewis has the pre-season scoring title. What players are doing now is not an good indication of what they will contribute this season. Don't forget how good he was in college. He put up better numbers his freshman year than TJ Ford ever did. After Denver drafted him they were considering giving him a garaunteed contract, but management changed hands and it fell through. This caused him to report to camp late, and as you know, he was cut. He has been extremely close to making an nba team, and many scouts are of the opinion that he is nba material, but has had very bad luck. To say that he is "no good", is absurd.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> 
> 
> Pre-season stats mean nothing. As of now Rashard Lewis has the pre-season scoring title. What players are doing now is not an good indication of what they will contribute this season. Don't forget how good he was in college. He put up better numbers his freshman year than TJ Ford ever did. After Denver drafted him they were considering giving him a garaunteed contract, but management changed hands and it fell through. This caused him to report to camp late, and as you know, he was cut. He has been extremely close to making an nba team, and many scouts are of the opinion that he is nba material, but has had very bad luck. To say that he is "no good", is absurd.


Umm yeah, trust me buddy, Pre-season stats mean Nothing to proven players, players who need to play awsome to MAKE IT pre-season is EVERYTHING for them. Do you think Pacers or any other team will keep Cook if he stuggles in PRESEASON??????

BTW,
Cook tonight vs Denver:
Minutes: 22
Points: 0 (0-8FG)
Assists: 1
Turnovers: 3

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... i can definetly see him making the team now. But since pre-season means nothing, i guess Cook can keep on sucking.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

You completely misunderstood. Of course players who are trying to make a team will care about how they perform in pre-season games. I said that pre-season stats mean nothing because they are not a good indicater of what they will contribute throughout the season. Even if he doesn't make the team, he came very close, and the word is out that he has what it takes to play in this league. Just ask Rick Carlisle.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> You completely misunderstood. Of course players who are trying to make a team will care about how they perform in pre-season games. I said that pre-season stats mean nothing because they are not a good indicater of what they will contribute throughout the season. Even if he doesn't make the team, he came very close, and the word is out that he has what it takes to play in this league. Just ask Rick Carlisle.


I respect your posts, i even gave you a "5" ranking on that poster ranking thing, but these things your posting now are not your best work.

Even if you're right and he's "close" to making it, that means he has made it to be a 3rd OR 4th PG on the Pacers and PG is our weakness. From what i hear, Anthony Johnson is guarenteed a roster spot, as the #3. Cook, if he "makes it" will be the #3 for a week until Johnson returned and then moved to #4 which means he doesn't even dress for games.

Saying no matter how good or bad he does in preseason and no matter if he makes it or doesn't, you're basicially saying Cook is a good player, that is pretty one-minded. Cook is getting minutes in the pre-season and isn't producing. 

If Cook gets cut, i don't think he will get signed else where. I don't think the "word" is out because 3 bad games and 1 good game isn't really sexy. And in those 4 games, Cook knew he needed to play well to make the team.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Kenny Anderson should be able to beat out A. Johnson and Cook has a potentially brighter future, so I would rather have Cook. If Cook even comes close to what he was supposed to be the Pacers got a major steal.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

You need to watch the games and see how he plays. Stats often don't tell the whole story. Omar knows what he's doing out there.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Can Cook shoot well? If he can't then I regard him as equal to Brewer.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

no he is a horrible shooter, but he plays good d and court vision


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> no he is a horrible shooter, but he plays good d and court vision


My thoughts as well.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> no he is a horrible shooter, but he plays good d and court vision


Last time i checked you gotta know how to shoot to play in the NBA. Oh well, enjoy the DL or Europe, Omar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Last time i checked you gotta know how to shoot to play in the NBA. Oh well, enjoy the DL or Europe, Omar.


I've heard you say Tinsley cant shoot very well. Do you think he cant make it either?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I've heard you say Tinsley cant shoot very well. Do you think he cant make it either?


Your right.

But, Tinsley is a better shooter the Cook, by alot, even though Tinsley has problems also, and Tinsley is a much better passer then Cook so that's why he's in the league and Cook isn't.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I like Cook's game. I'd rather have him than Jamison Brewer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right.
> ...


Well, it looks like I might have to bow out soon and crown you the winner of this argument. Cook could, and probably will, be cut when the roster deadline comes up. I still think he could have helped us out though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd rather have Brewer for the speed and energy. That really the only qualities our other PGs don't have.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Have you seen Brewer shoot? A blind monkey could shoot better. He makes Cook look like Steve Kerr.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> But, Tinsley is a better shooter the Cook, by alot, even though Tinsley has problems also, and Tinsley is a much better passer then Cook so that's why he's in the league and Cook isn't.


Tinsley isn't a much better passer, they are about equal. But that's indicative of how bad of a shooter Cook is.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

I would even say that Cook is a better passer than Tinsley, and he is definintly a better defender. Like a Pacer's scout said, "Once Omar learns to take a kick-out from the post and bury that jump shot, he'll be in this league for 10 years."


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> I would even say that Cook is a better passer than Tinsley, and he is definintly a better defender. Like a Pacer's scout said, "Once Omar learns to take a kick-out from the post and bury that jump shot, he'll be in this league for 10 years."


Your drunk. Theres no way Cook is a better passer then Tinsley. I think scouts ALWAYS say positive things about every player but thats alot to learn. 

I donno why you guys are in such love with Cook. He was decent in college. As were hundreds of other busts. Like Cleaves and Forte.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> I would even say that Cook is a better passer than Tinsley, and he is definintly a better defender. Like a Pacer's scout said, "Once Omar learns to take a kick-out from the post and bury that jump shot, he'll be in this league for 10 years."


I wouldnt say Cook is a better passer at all. Tinsleys one of the best in the game right now.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

there is no way in hell Cook is a better passer then Tinsley, Tinsley got into the league because of his passing skills, if his passing wasn't superior he would probably be in the NBDL, because we all know he is a terrible shooter.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

With Cook being cut, i think i won this debate


----------

